# Timberland Boots



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone wear Timberland work boots? If so, what style? Are they American made?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Never heard of them. Something deeply embedded in my mind is telling me to never buy a pair.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Never heard of them. Something deeply embedded in my mind is telling me to never buy a pair.


I have that same nagging feeling.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought only rappers wore them


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been seeing a banner for them on this website and I was. Curious if anyone wears them?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I wear timberlands (bought well before the banner of course)

I would go back to them. I throw in a dr. scholls insert and they're the best


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have 2 pairs these http://workingperson.com/timberland...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=COPbtp_WsLoCFSgSMwodoBkAyQ

and these http://workingperson.com/timberland-pro-mens-titan-47019-brown-steel-toe-boots.html

they are good boots.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I have these. My first pair lasted 2 years and I think I'm finishing up year number one on my current pair.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 2 new pairs of Timberlands

My Dr Martens are about wore out - got 2 years out of em

and Wolverines were **** - 1 year

tried all kinds of boots and keep going back to Timberland


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Im hooked on carolinas. Been wearing them since i was a little apprentice.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes. Lowtop steel toe called the Mudsill. My last pair lasted 4+ years of daily wear. No.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Used to like them. Had a good run with some years ago that looked similar to deep cover's picture but without the orange bands. I liked the textured toe stuff as I blow through the regular leather toes quickly. Then the f ers went and discontinued them  they were honestly the best most comfortable pair I have ever had I have tried on a few pairs since but each one had some kind of manufacturer issue from chunks of the soles coming out to rough seams inside of them.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> Used to like them. Had a good run with some years ago that looked similar to deep cover's picture but without the orange bands. I liked the textured toe stuff as I blow through the regular leather toes quickly. Then the f ers went and discontinued them  they were honestly the best most comfortable pair I have ever had I have tried on a few pairs since but each one had some kind of manufacturer issue from chunks of the soles coming out to rough seams inside of them.


My next pair of boots need to have that rubber toe cap. Last 2 pairs of steel toes have shown steel within 3 months of wearing them. The boots still have quite a bit of life left in them, but the exposed steel makes them look haggard.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*6" Keen Tacomas*

Bought a pair of Keen Tacoma's at a Sport Chalet 14 months ago...still kickin.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> My next pair of boots need to have that rubber toe cap. Last 2 pairs of steel toes have shown steel within 3 months of wearing them. The boots still have quite a bit of life left in them, but the exposed steel makes them look haggard.


I have been getting red wings and they have like a rino liner coating you apply to it. But my last pair they had this new stuff I tried (sorry the name escapes me). It's almost like an epoxy soccer players and ice skaters use it. There both decent but depending on what type of work you do it does need to be reapplied and once done (at least the first type) will come off easier again. My epoxy stuff has been on about 9 months and is worn to the leather right now.
Maybe I should just actually rino line my boots??? :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chippewa....ahhhh


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

When I am in a mixed business / industrial environment, I wear a pair of Timberland Pro Helix Titan (shown below). I hate to say it, but they are my favorite boot ever so far.

When I am doing rough stuff, I wear a pair of Georgia boots that just keep going, and going. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I will never buy Timberland boots again.. their "roll down" advertising sealed the deal for me.. 

Last pair I bought got great care from silicone spray.. I never had a wet toe stain on them...

But one day I was putting in receptacles and all the stitches popped holding the leather boot to the sole...

So that will never happen again to me using their cheap ass boots..


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Every pair of Timberlands I have ever owned were ; hot, uncomfortable, heavy, stiff, and wore out in a matter of months. I am on year three of my Irish Setters, finally getting resoled at Red Wing factory as we speak. Wearing my backup pair of Red Wings, comfortable but I can't wait for Irish Setters to get back.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

After having 3 of my Red Wing boots fall apart in less than a year, I switched to Timberland Pro's. That was 7 years ago that I bought my last Red Wing. 

I can't believe how I foolishly wasted money on Red Wing boots, the heaviest, hottest, least durable, most expensive work boot out there. The idiots that keep buying them need to open their eyes.

Anyway, I switched to Timberland Pro and haven't looked back. I get a new pair of boots every two years now, just because, and I still save the old ones because they are still VERY usable. I just need my boots "looking" somewhat respectable. 

These are the boots that I suggest...

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...=X&ei=k-ZqUr-8CtGMkAf5-4HgAQ&ved=0CKwBEL8TMAU
http://www.zappos.com/timberland-pro-6-pit-boss-steel-toe

I usually pay $90 or so at Sears.

I don't believe they are made in America, and as said above, I also use Dr. Scholls inserts (but I'd use them on anything I wear all day).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> After having 3 of my Red Wing boots fall apart in less than a year, I switched to Timberland Pro's. That was 7 years ago that I bought my last Red Wing.
> 
> I can't believe how I foolishly wasted money on Red Wing boots, the heaviest, hottest, least durable, most expensive work boot out there. *The idiots that keep buying them need to open their eyes.*


 Yeah, because anyone who buys RedWing boots is automatically an idiot.

No, we didn't have bad luck with other boots (like Timberland Pro's) and find that RedWing boots lasted for a long time and well worth the money, we are just stupid! 

Fu*k you ya stupid **** whore.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Fu*k you ya stupid **** whore.


 

No need to sugar coat it.:laughing:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, because anyone who buys RedWing boots is automatically an idiot.
> 
> No, we didn't have bad luck with other boots (like Timberland Pro's) and find that RedWing boots lasted for a long time and well worth the money, we are just stupid!
> 
> Fu*k you ya stupid **** whore.


Sorry to hurt your feelings over Chinese made boots. :laughing: Actually, I think they were made in USA back when I used to wear them! 

$300 boots that can't last a year without their sole separating is pathetic. Sorry, they are the facts after it has happened THREE times to me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Sorry to hurt your feelings over Chinese made boots. :laughing:
> 
> $300 boots that can't last a year without their sole separating is pathetic. Sorry, they are the facts after it has happened THREE times to me.


My feelings aren't hurt, I just figured I would call you out as the reta*d you showed yourself to be. 

My $175 made in USA RedWings last for years. Your other complaints about them (too hot?? :laughing are idiotic at best. Your $300 pairs lost their soles? Maybe you are just too fat.

For you to insult a huge group of people just because you had bad luck shows your lack of intelligence.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> My feelings aren't hurt, I just figured I would call you out as the reta*d you showed yourself to be.
> 
> My $175 made in USA RedWings last for years. Your other complaints about them (too hot?? :laughing are idiotic at best. Your $300 pairs lost their soles? Maybe you are just too fat.
> 
> For you to insult a huge group of people just because you had bad luck shows your lack of intelligence.


Since when is 180 fat? 

Years=1.1 years 

Nicely done. :laughing:

Bad luck is not THREE PAIRS IN A ROW that had their sole separate in less than 1 year. Sorry, you can't strike that up as luck. No way, no how. I might have bad luck, but it's not THAT bad. :thumbup:

Hopefully Red Wing China makes a better product than what I experienced 7-10 years ago. If that is the case, fair enough.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Since when is 180 fat?
> 
> Years=1.1 years
> 
> ...


Whatever dude, now I realize that this is just a cletis post.


I remember now that you are the guy who hangs large flat panels and everything involved (installing mount, hanging TV, running low voltage, running power, snaking thru an attic having to cut floor boards, cleanup, etc.) in less than 2 hours and you've done it hundreds of times.

I got cletaled good :thumbup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you guys will argue about anything just to have something to argue about it seems


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Whatever dude, now I realize that this is just a cletis post.
> 
> 
> I remember now that you are the guy who hangs large flat panels and everything involved (installing mount, hanging TV, running low voltage, running power, snaking thru an attic having to cut floor boards, cleanup, etc.) in less than 2 hours and you've done it hundreds of times.
> ...


Perhaps wearing 12# boots and being overweight yourself is what is slowing you down? 

Red Wing=over priced CRAP. 

Just my experience. Like it or not, 7-10 years ago/old news or not, that is my experience.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> you guys will argue about anything just to have something to argue about it seems


Well fu*k you too then!


Until I realized it was a cletis post, I took offense to someone calling me an idiot for using a product that works very well for me.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Well fu*k you too then!
> 
> 
> Until I realized it was a cletis post, I took offense to someone calling me an idiot for using a product that works very well for me.


It works well for you. They did NOT work well for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Well fu*k you too then!
> 
> 
> Until I realized it was a cletis post, I took offense to someone calling me an idiot for using a product that works very well for me.


 
naw man, you wouldn't like it anyways

Id just lay there and sweat :laughing:


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you by chance use one foot on the heal to help pry your foot out of your boot instead of unlacing it enough to easily remove the foot and air out the boot? Most guys that complain about sole separation are also guys that can't dress or undress themselves properly.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MattHelm said:


> When I am in a mixed business / industrial environment, I wear a pair of Timberland Pro Helix Titan (shown below). I hate to say it, but they are my favorite boot ever so far. When I am doing rough stuff, I wear a pair of Georgia boots that just keep going, and going. :thumbsup:


I typically wear red wing. But one time I had a boot emergency and had to dig out an old pair of georgias I had retired a year earlier. This happened about eight months ago and I'm still wearing the old pair of georgias today. Impressive


----------

